# Bought a Short Bus



## ByronMc (Mar 13, 2019)

Got myself a short bus, which needs a lot of work....... still living in the Chevy van & cant wait to have more room!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 13, 2019)

nice, how much did you get it for?


----------



## ByronMc (Mar 13, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> nice, how much did you get it for?


$600, guy put a new gas tank & fuel pump & it would start for 30 seconds & die, then start & die again. He gave up! Needs windshield channel rust fixed, new tires, and maybe I’ll have to throw in the 82 g20 engine....... we will see..
Waiting to hear back on the insurance, fingers crossed on that. Since it’s still a school bus, but with the seats taken out yesterday, they may insure it as a transfer to rv.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 13, 2019)

GMAC has been known to insure school bus conversions. for the bus i had, i ended up going through a company called poliseek, which was just a reseller for GMAC. if GMAC denies you directly, try poliseek, or just keep calling until you get a rep at GMAC that will say yes.


----------



## Tude (Mar 13, 2019)

awesome - congrats!!!! heh and now for the hardwork - but wonderful outcomes!


----------



## ByronMc (Mar 15, 2019)

Tude said:


> awesome - congrats!!!! heh and now for the hardwork - but wonderful outcomes!


Oh yeah, I’ve bitten off a lot, & am going at it, slowly. Did go to the junkyard today & got a spare rim with bald tire, so when I go over to Maryland, I’ll have the spare to replace the two flats on the rear passenger side! Bring the flats back to Richmond & get used tires, if needed. 
Waiting on the insurance agent to tell me if I can insure it like it is..........


----------



## ByronMc (Mar 15, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> GMAC has been known to insure school bus conversions. for the bus i had, i ended up going through a company called poliseek, which was just a reseller for GMAC. if GMAC denies you directly, try poliseek, or just keep calling until you get a rep at GMAC that will say yes.


Good to know, need to call agent today before the weekend! Then I can look into GMAC


----------



## ByronMc (Mar 15, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> GMAC has been known to insure school bus conversions. for the bus i had, i ended up going through a company called poliseek, which was just a reseller for GMAC. if GMAC denies you directly, try poliseek, or just keep calling until you get a rep at GMAC that will say yes.


Got approved by National General, for $534 a year! Now to add rv towing to my AAA for $33 & get it back to Rva where I can work on it!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 15, 2019)

I got Good Sam for my car for 80/year which is pretty good. Free towing is always good to have!


----------



## ByronMc (May 16, 2019)

Picked up another 93, this time a Chevy G30 & the body is in far better shape! The OG short bus may get planted on a friends 50 acres, near the water for a camper like place to stay in!
Maybe do a rental............
The Chevy is coming home on Tuesday & seats will be removed & bed in place by Tuesday night !!!


----------



## Nipplez (Jun 30, 2019)

ByronMc said:


> $600, guy put a new gas tank & fuel pump & it would start for 30 seconds & die, then start & die again. He gave up! Needs windshield channel rust fixed, new tires, and maybe I’ll have to throw in the 82 g20 engine....... we will see..
> Waiting to hear back on the insurance, fingers crossed on that. Since it’s still a school bus, but with the seats taken out yesterday, they may insure it as a transfer to rv.



The fuel shot off value


----------



## ByronMc (Jul 28, 2019)

Nipplez said:


> The fuel shot off value


Engine will not even turn over, , so it’s got whatever issues, & May open it up one day. 350 crate motor is going in & that’s fine.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 29, 2019)

I spent the best part of my childhood, which my wife would agree continues to this very day, riding the short bus. Cannot find the exit.


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 18, 2020)

beautiful rig, best of luck!


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 18, 2020)

(GM doesn't have fuel shutoff valves)


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 22, 2020)

Let go of the GMC, after getting the Chevy which is in far better shape!
Finally got to work on it, first step to figure out how to get the engine to crank! Removed all spark plugs & pored penetrating oil in all cylinders! Rebuilt the starter, bought new battery cables & installed em, only to heat a loud click/clunk.....
Friend called & asked to hear the click & he could hear the starter wasn’t able to turn the flywheel!
So the starter was removed again & this time I kept on prying the flywheel to turn & finally got it to be easier.......








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 22, 2020)

Doesn't sound like much compression?


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 22, 2020)

is that new enough to have an ignition control module in the distributor? my '78 Chevy did


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 23, 2020)

White Hawk said:


> Doesn't sound like much compression?


The plugs are out, I had to free up the seized engine by prying the flywheel around


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 23, 2020)

ah fair


----------

